# Redding, CA - Purebred Maltese in rescue



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This deserving little guy is listed on petfinder. Adoptable Maltese: FOO BEAR: Petfinder

I remember there was someone from that area inquiring about breeders--here's a chance to get a purebred Maltese and do a good thing for the rescue cause and the canine universe. 

As they say, his fur needs to grow out, but I bet he will be a doll once it does! :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The petfinder post finally says he has been adopted! Yay!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oops, I see the organization has just posted two other malts, one male and one female, that sound like they may be from the same breeder. In their pictures, they seem to have more coat than the first one. 

I'm not personally familiar with the rescue group, so I will leave it up to whoever might be interested to check them out.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It looks like he's with the rescue organization still, but with a new picture with growing-out fur in a cute little new "do". What a doll! I hope this helps him.  

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Redding, CA | FOO


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So many Maltese on Petfinder now.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Gosh, he just looks cuter and cuter in his pictures on their website. And now they say they have reduced his adoption fee. (I don't remember what it was before.) Poor cute little guy, I will keep hoping he finds a home soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a sweet little face,OMG...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was contacted last week by this group wanting AMA to take him since they arent getting applications for Maltese either. I have a foster home her in Fort Bragg that has adopted some of my rescues years ago. She lost her little old male a few months ago and we are now trying to reach this group so she can adopt this boy. I hope it works out.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, that would be wonderful! :tender:
Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I was contacted last week by this group wanting AMA to take him since they arent getting applications for Maltese either. I have a foster home her in Fort Bragg that has adopted some of my rescues years ago. She lost her little old male a few months ago and we are now trying to reach this group so she can adopt this boy. I hope it works out.


Edie,

You have the BEST siggy that I have EVER seen.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Foo has a forever home!! Cathy , Foo's new mom and I will be driving over to get him on Sunday.
Foo came out of a back yard breeder kennel and he was kept outside most of his life. He was constantly being beaten up by the other "Stud" in the kennel and so is a nervous, unhappy boy now. We know he will love his new home and the freedom of inside and out and good friends to be with and wonderful parents to love him. :chili: One small save, but all we can do these days.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> foo has a forever home!! Cathy , foo's new mom and i will be driving over to get him on sunday.
> Foo came out of a back yard breeder kennel and he was kept outside most of his life. He was constantly being beaten up by the other "stud" in the kennel and so is a nervous, unhappy boy now. We know he will love his new home and the freedom of inside and out and good friends to be with and wonderful parents to love him. :chili: One small save, but all we can do these days.


*yeaaaaaaaaaaa! *


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terrific news Edie. :chili::chili:He's so cute. He deserves so much more than he's ever gotten and now he'll have it. Keep us updated


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so happy to read this! Little Foo, you're going to have such a great life! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Have a wonderful trip, Edie and Cathy--it's supposed to be beautiful weather this weekend!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

mss said:


> This deserving little guy is listed on petfinder. Adoptable Maltese: FOO BEAR: Petfinder
> 
> I remember there was someone from that area inquiring about breeders--here's a chance to get a purebred Maltese and do a good thing for the rescue cause and the canine universe.
> 
> As they say, his fur needs to grow out, but I bet he will be a doll once it does! :wub:


So thrilled he has a new home.... but they are *ALL* deserving...it's some owners that are not deserving


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Margaret, If your up for a drive you could meet us for lunch at Granzella's in Williams. Its a wonderful place for lunch and you can sit outside if you have a dog. We will be there by noon ( 3hr drive for us) hopefully and then meeting the foster bringing Foo at 1:00 at Granzella's.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, I would love to meet you--although I might be tempted to steal Foo.  

I need to see about a couple of things--can I let you know late this afternoon?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sure, we are going to be there no matter. Will just be there for lunch and to get Foo.. . Do you know where Granzella's is?? It is pretty famous and most people do know. Its hard to miss. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, I know where it is--I've stopped in Williams on my way to or from Washington a few times, to get gasoline. But I never ate at Granzella's! And then it burned!  and now I've read it's been wonderfully rebuilt. So it would be doubly fun to meet you there.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I ran across this thread when searching for something else. I don't remember if I met up with Edie. But I think I may have "ended up" with one of the dogs from that breeder. My latest foster fail, Janie, was a rescue placed in that area in 2010 but given up a decade later in my area. She's become my heart dog, It's interesting to think how things work out sometimes!


----------

